# What knife should I buy?



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

KaBar D2 extreme or an ANZI of your selection


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

You're guess is as good s mine is.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Can't say that anything meeting your criteria does much for me on the site but I suppose this fits the bill:

Camillus Bushcrafter Fixed Blade Knife, 8.5-in | Canadian Tire

Maybe you buy a new coffee maker and get a good knife elsewhere


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

If you are buying strictly from that web site about the only knife that I would buy given your requirements would be the Camillus Bushcrafter. It appears to have good steel, nice handles, and at 4 inches the blade will do most if what you may need. The Bear Grylls version they show is an old model and not worth it if you ask me. I have the second edition of that knife and it will take a beating but the edge retention is just okay. The Gerber Infantry knife us one tough mother but pretty pricey. If I was to get a Gerber I would get the new Strongarm. It appears this store doesnn't offer it though.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Can't say that anything meeting your criteria does much for me on the site but I suppose this fits the bill:
> 
> Camillus Bushcrafter Fixed Blade Knife, 8.5-in | Canadian Tire
> 
> Maybe you buy a new coffee maker and get a good knife elsewhere


Agree 100%.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I see your problem. I kind of like the Buck 119. While is not exactly what you want, it is a quality blade and not far above the value of your gift card.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Gerber Myth™ Compact Fixed Blade Knife | Canadian Tire
or
Camillus Bushcrafter Fixed Blade Knife, 8.5-in | Canadian Tire
or
Buck 119 Fixed Blade Knife | Canadian Tire
my choices but it's your knife so get what you are confidence in and are comfortable with


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Buck Woodsman


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Schrade SCHF series of knives has some amazing selections and a large number of configurations. I own a few and they've all been excellent value for the money.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have the KaBar BK7. ( Along with a few others ) Good solid knife for the woods and will double as a combat knife. They run about 80 or 90 dollars.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> Gerber Myth™ Compact Fixed Blade Knife | Canadian Tire
> or
> Camillus Bushcrafter Fixed Blade Knife, 8.5-in | Canadian Tire
> or
> ...


Of those 3 I'd go with the Buck, best fit for OP wants and needs. Too bad they don't carry Kabar. I have not tried to beat the crap out of mine yet, but I think it could handle way more than I could dish.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Based on what the website has either a Buck, S&W or a Victorinox.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

That your limited to CT is like so Canadian it stinks eh? Sell that giftcard to someone for 45 bucks and put that on your cc and get something off amazon lol. Sounds weird but ive done it  getting exactly what you want is worth the 5 buck loss.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Les Stroud Fuerza or Canadian hunter and the bushcraft knife was nice as well. 

Batoning with a knife is way overrated. The cheapest axe is far superior to any knife when it comes to splitting wood. 

Sorry I've been doing a bit of research on the Nessmuk knife and Nessmuk who was the premier outdoor minimalist of his time. 

He carried a folder a fixed blade and a small axe.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> Thanks everyone, I have to admit that the Camillus Bushcrafter was not on my radar. It definitely makes my new short list.
> 
> Here's my short list, no special order:
> 
> ...


The Buck 119 is a great knife with a long history but it is not a bushcraft knife per se. It is a hunting knife but can also handle some camp tasks. As for keeping a carbon steel blade oiled it really isn't that hard. A quick wipe with some 3 in 1 oil and you're set. Most carbon steel blades have a coating if some sort to help in or eventing rust but it can wear off with usage.

Can't go wrong with the Buck but that Camillus is sure tempting.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm with TC, sell the card and look around. I really like these, I have two of them. They're at a really good price right now and I think for the money, you can't beat them.

Ontario 499 Air Force Survival Knife, Black - $39.49 & FREE Shipping
http://www.amazon.com/Ontario-Force...id=1442619975&sr=1-27&keywords=survival+knife


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Im not sure if it helps any but from my perspective as a knifemaker thats has a life long obsession with all things sharp and pointy and a good understanding of metallurgy... Go with the camillus if it feels comfortable! I wouldnt hesitate to buy that knife myself for the price.


----------



## trailblazer (Sep 19, 2015)

i have three knives : a sam colt tactical folder, a gerber micr mini multi too, and an ozark trails multi tool. i like the folder because of the main blade, but it really doen't give me any other options. the gerber is nice because of its compact size. the ozark trails mult- tool is nice because it's a bit bigger than the gerber. if you were in my shoes, which would you choose?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The idea of one knife is foreign to me.
The wife said you need to get you crap off the counter.
These are the ones that were found their.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Buck 119 will last forever your great grand children will use it and pass it on. It is as close to perfect as any knife can get. If you are looking for a do most anything knife it is the one. Don't worry about not being full tang it aint going to fail you ever. We have a few of them around the family the one near me now has been with me over 40 years.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

tinkerhell said:


> Another update photo:
> 
> I am able to fit the leatherman original, ferro rod, and sharpening stone into the pouch intended for the sharpening stone.
> 
> It is still not finished. I plan to remove the handle scales and replace them with a paracord wrap.


Did something similar to a Schrade I found at a good deal.

Carbon steel blade that I cleaned some of the coating off of the spine to make a striking surface for ferro rods.

Replaced the scales with paracord because they were very rounded, didn't fit the hand well, and . . . Well it's paracord do you need another reason


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

tinkerhell said:


> Your sheath looks a lot like mine. Nice job on the wraps.


Thought the same. I have only put a ferro rod and striker in tber, but figure I can get a stone and maybe something else if I just go with the rod.

Only my second time doing paracord so, thanks. Wasn't as hard as I thought.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Boss dog, I have 2 of the air force knives, (Camillus brand), that I have since 1987.
I have used it for hunting, game processing, camping, fire building, etc. Still has the original stone.
It has been a helluva knife, done all asked of it.
I also have another (same vintage) that is unused.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry tinkerhell, I was hoping with all the Gerber Knives that they may have offered the Strong Arm. Can get them on Amazon with sheath for under 50$, but I didn't see one available on site you have the gift card for. Anyway that they might take a Special order/request? Here is the info: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...r strongarm&qid=1444620500&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------

